# "Flickering" when running DISH vip612 HDMI through my AV receiver?



## beatyourtruck (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello all. Long time reader, finally signed up 8)

My equipment:

TV - Panasonic Plasma 1080i TH-50PX60
AV - Yamaha RX-V1065
SAT - Dish HD VIP-612 w/ DVR

I had HD satellite installed today (yeehah) and while the installer was here activating the receivers, I quickly just used my TV's HDMI2 port and ran the sat connection there. Works great.

All the rest of my HDMI components (PlayStation 3...aka Blue Ray and DVD player) go through my Yamaha receiver and then through a single HDMI output to the TV. So after everything was activated and working, installer guy down the road, I ran the Sat receiver HDMI to the AV receiver into an available HDMI port and sat down to do some drooling over my beautiful new picture.....well, no such luck.

I called it a "flicker" in the post title but it is more like a video on/off, happens about every 2 seconds, screen goes black for 1/2 second (I can still hear the audio) and then the video comes back on.

Things I have tried (with no change in the "flicker"):

1.) 3 different HDMI cables, all known to work good on other HD items
2.) several different HDMI inputs on the AV receiver
3.) tried both of the HDMI inputs on the TV
4.) moving HDMI cables around, away from other wires etc.

I am stumped. I would blame the Satellite receiver but it does work when hooked up directly. So that would make me think it's the AV receiver. BUT all other HDMI components work fine with the Yamaha.

**sigh**

Any help, advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Have you tried using a different TV? Could it be the refresh rate from the AV to the tv? Is there an adjustment for that in the tv? (Can't say I've ever seen one but who knows, I'm certainly no expert)

Clearly the AV receiver is to blame somehow, but trying a differnt tv *could* solve the issue. Sometimes 2 components just can't aggree on their respective processing.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Have you tried on the 612 using the control press Menu, 6,8, and changing the output from either 720p or 1080i?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

HDMI is buggy. Feed the hdmi directly to your TV and use TOSLINK to the amplifier.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

basically yes, sound like a HDCP(authentication) issue with the 622 and your receiver/tv. If HDCP fails you are supposed to retry every 2 second.


----------



## DMZadony (Jan 5, 2010)

I joined to reply to this post.

I have the exact same issue as well. The installer left, made the switch around through my AV receiver and the flickering began. Called Dish within an hour of being installed to complain. This was installed on 1/2.


My setup is: VIP612 (606 firmware) | Marantz SR5002 Receiver via HDMI


The signal when plugged directly to the TV is perfect but when going through the receiver this occurs. What occurs is a little more random than an exact 2 second spread. Also it's more of a horizontal band that cuts out at varying heights (but always full width). It seems it starts low down and slowly builds its way up the TV. Then it re-starts but once again the pattern isn't 100% the same every time. 

My TV is a Mitsu DLP and whenever this horizontal band appears I can hear the bulb/dlp gizmos at work when normally it's dead silent. 

They are coming out this Saturday to try another 612 and if it doesn't work I complained enough to get a 722 upgrade at no cost. Seems the 722 is more reliable according to reports. 

I still have my old active direct TV HD dvr sitting right next to it going through the same AV receiver with hdmi. Clearly works for their competition with the same setup. So they can do the comparo when they stop over.


----------



## astrodanco (Dec 25, 2009)

So, how did it turn out?


----------



## mixwell (Oct 28, 2010)

so, I just had my DISH installed and I am having the same problem. 

When connecting my VIP 612 DVR to my Sony STR-DH800 receiver via HDMI, I get the "flickering" of my screen. When I connect the dvr directly to the TV via HDMI, there is no issues. 

I guess I can use TOSLINK to get my digital sound, but I would prefer to use the HDMI.

ANYONE get a fix for this???????


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

mixwell said:


> so, I just had my DISH installed and I am having the same problem.
> 
> When connecting my VIP 612 DVR to my Sony STR-DH800 receiver via HDMI, I get the "flickering" of my screen. When I connect the dvr directly to the TV via HDMI, there is no issues.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk.

You state "_When I connect the dvr directly to the TV via HDMI, there is no issues[sic]_." 
What fix are you looking for?


----------

